# Bale è del Real Madrid per 109 milioni di euro



## admin (20 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Sky, Real Madrid e Tottenham hanno raggiunto l'accordo per Bale sulla base di 109 milioni di euro. Nella trattativa verrà incluso anche il cartellino di Coentrao. Ma non si sa se il portoghese abbasserà la cifra cash o se sarà aggiunto ai 109 milioni.


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Agosto 2013)

Io ho letto 93 milioni di sterline.


----------



## Snake (20 Agosto 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Io ho letto 93 milioni di sterline.



confermo, sarebbero circa 109 milioni di euro


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2013)

109 milioni


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2013)

Lopez
Arbeloa Varane Ramos Marcelo
Khedira Modric Isco
Ozil Ronaldo Bale


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Ne vale massimo la metà.
Comunque a questo punto non vedo l'utilità di Kakà in questa squadra.


----------



## Snake (20 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ne vale massimo la metà.
> Comunque a questo punto non vedo l'utilità di Kakà in questa squadra.



perchè prima invece


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Agosto 2013)

Comunque non dico fare il mercato dei fiscalisti in galliani style ma manco buttare cento milioni in questa maniera,con la crisi che viviamo in tutta europa,spagna in primis che sono peggio di noi.mi dispiace per carletto ma a mio parere auguro alle spagnole di fallire miseramente.con i debiti che hanno non so nemmeno come fanno a fare le coppe...platinì buffone


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2013)

Bale vale piu di Ronaldo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2013)

che salami...50-60 milioni e prendevano Thiagone


----------



## chicagousait (20 Agosto 2013)

Che idiozia. Sprecare soldi in questo modo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Il Real, in questo modo, avrebbe fatto quattro dei cinque acquisti più costosi di sempre.


----------



## Tobi (20 Agosto 2013)

Casillas
Carvajal Varane Ramos Marcelo
Ozil Modric Isco
Di maria Ronaldo Bale

Squadra pazzesca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Casillas
> Carvajal Varane Ramos Marcelo
> Ozil Modric Isco
> Di maria Ronaldo Bale
> ...


Ozil ed Isco mezz'ale? 
Semmai:
Kehdira Modric
Ozil Isco Bale
...Ronaldo


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Agosto 2013)

Fairplay finanziario di sta cippa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque a questo punto non vedo l'utilità di Kakà in questa squadra.



Beh, perchè prima ?


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Khedira e Di Maria credo non vedranno più il campo


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2013)

Complimenti al Tottenham.
Hanno fatto un affarone e possono allestire una squadra più forte di quella della stagione passata.
Bale è un giocatore fantastico, ma quelle cifre sono assurde.


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Casillas
> Carvajal Varane Ramos Marcelo
> Ozil Modric Isco
> Di maria Ronaldo Bale
> ...



Non giocheranno mai nella vita in quella maniera, comunque 180 milioni spesi per la campagna acquisti 

Gli spagnoli non hanno più soldi (cit.)


----------



## Jaqen (20 Agosto 2013)

Illmacoso Caseimiro/khedira
Ronaldo Bale Isco
Benzema

Sarebbe bellissimo così.

Credo che Modric se ne andrà...


----------



## DannySa (20 Agosto 2013)

Tanto tempo fa.. 
*
7 agosto 2009
Dopo l'acquisto di Huntelaar il mercato del club di via Turati è tutt'altro che chiuso. Potrebbe arrivare un difensore esterno: difficile la pista De Silvestri, a Leonardo piace il gallese che costa 12-15 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Snake (20 Agosto 2013)

Quel citrullo di Di Maria intendere fare panchina fissa nell'anno dei mondiali?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Tanto tempo fa..
> *
> 7 agosto 2009
> Dopo l'acquisto di Huntelaar il mercato del club di via Turati è tutt'altro che chiuso. Potrebbe arrivare un difensore esterno: difficile la pista De Silvestri, a Leonardo piace il gallese che costa 12-15 milioni di euro.*


Se non sbaglio lo trattavamo col solito prestito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Casillas
> Carvajal Varane Ramos Marcelo
> Ozil Modric Isco
> Di maria Ronaldo Bale
> ...



prenderebbero 10 gol a partita segnandone almeno 12 però


----------



## Hammer (20 Agosto 2013)

Se ciao, se arriva questo parte l'ennesima minusvalenza per i fenomeni del Real. 

Modric pagato 30 sacchi per le voglie di Mourinho, ora al massimo ne fanno 20.


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Illmacoso Caseimiro/khedira
> Ronaldo Bale Isco
> Benzema
> 
> ...



Modric è un pallino di Carletto, al limite se ne va Xabi Alonso e forse Di Maria.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2013)

di maria,xabi alonso,khedira e kakà

se parte qualcuno è tra questi,di certo non vendono modric

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che salami...50-60 milioni e prendevano Thiagone



non gli serve,glielo dici tu a sergio ramos di fare panchina? o a pepe che è il quarto centrale?

thiagone serviva solo ed unicamente al barça le altre squadre a livello di centrali sono coperte


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Agosto 2013)

questa operazione sbilancia completamente gli equilibri del mercato...il real ha qualche giocatore in esubero e penso abbia bisogno di vendere..il totthenam,che non penso abbia problemi economici,potrebbe piazzare qualche colpo importante,che potrebbe riguardare anche la serie a ovviamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> di maria,xabi alonso,khedira e kakà
> 
> se parte qualcuno è tra questi,di certo non vendono modric
> 
> ...



ma perchè hanno preso Carvajal...almeno è bravo? no perchè una difesa Marcelo Varane Thiago Silva Ramos per me è la più forte del mondo e per distacco immenso...


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Lopez
> Arbeloa Varane Ramos Marcelo
> Khedira Modric Isco
> Ozil Ronaldo Bale


la formazione è quasi sicuramente questa ragazzi,gli unici dubbi sono in porta. Isco ha giocato da vera e propria mezzala alla prima di campionato,alla Seedorf ... Modric piace ad Ancelotti,non credo proprio parta. Forse va via Khedira,visto che hanno preso Illaramendi e c'è Casemiro...Ma piace anche lui a Carlo quindi boooh. Benzema non lo sopportano a Madrid,se giocherà è perchè sta male Ronaldo o perchè Zidane obbliga Ancelotti a schierarlo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma perchè hanno preso Carvajal...almeno è bravo? no perchè una difesa Marcelo Varane Thiago Silva Ramos per me è la più forte del mondo e per distacco immenso...


boh si,è un buon terzino. Ma nelle gerarchie dovrebbe rimanere dietro ad Arbeloa,che non ha giocato perchè di ritorno dalla Nazionale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma perchè hanno preso Carvajal...almeno è bravo? no perchè una difesa Marcelo Varane Thiago Silva Ramos per me è la più forte del mondo e per distacco immenso...



carvajal è bravo,giovane e viene dalla cantera. Hanno risparmiato gli eventuali soldi di thiago da reinvestire su bale..perchè nonostante thiagone sia il migliore al mondo bale è molto più mediatico di lui,poi personalmente ramos lo preferisco da centrale e anche lui credo la veda così visto che ormai va per i 29 se non erro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> la formazione è quasi sicuramente questa ragazzi,gli unici dubbi sono in porta. Isco ha giocato da vera e propria mezzala alla prima di campionato,alla Seedorf ... Modric piace ad Ancelotti,non credo proprio parta. Forse va via Khedira,visto che hanno preso Illaramendi e c'è Casemiro...Ma piace anche lui a Carlo quindi boooh. Benzema non lo sopportano a Madrid,se giocherà è perchè sta male Ronaldo o perchè Zidane obbliga Ancelotti a schierarlo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ma Arbeloa non è speciale...


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma perchè hanno preso Carvajal...almeno è bravo? no perchè una difesa Marcelo Varane Thiago Silva Ramos per me è la più forte del mondo e per distacco immenso...



Non so se Ramos non voglia giocare in fascia, comunque sia in nazionale che col club gioca sempre da centrale, difatti anche Mou lo piazzava in mezzo.

Carvajal esce dal loro vivaio, si è fatto un anno in Germania al Bayer e siccome ha fatto una grande stagione, anche con l'Under 21, hanno esercitato la clausola per riprenderlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> carvajal è bravo,giovane e viene dalla cantera. Hanno risparmiato gli eventuali soldi di thiago da reinvestire su bale..perchè nonostante thiagone sia il migliore al mondo bale è molto più mediatico di lui,poi personalmente ramos lo preferisco da centrale e anche lui credo la veda così visto che ormai va per i 29 se non erro



con questo ragionamento ci può stare...resta il fatto che tutti quei soldi per Bale sono troppi...a sto punto potevano prendersi Rooney e spendere la metà


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

Ci guadagnano tutti con questo affare: Gareth approda finalmente in una big,il Real si assicura l'ennesimo mostro da affidare al Mortazza ed il Tottenham ottiene la possibilità di fare uno squadrone potenzialmente da titolo.


----------



## Sesfips (21 Agosto 2013)

Con questo acquisto il Real Madrid è obbligato a vincere la prossima Champions League al 99,9%. 
Se così non fosse, sarebbe uno dei più grossi epic fail di sempre.


----------



## Ale (21 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Con questo acquisto il Real Madrid è obbligato a vincere la prossima Champions League al 99,9%.
> Se così non fosse, sarebbe uno dei più grossi epic fail di sempre.



si ma per loro non è mica un problema.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Con questo acquisto il Real Madrid è obbligato a vincere la prossima Champions League al 99,9%.
> Se così non fosse, sarebbe uno dei più grossi epic fail di sempre.



Ogni anno sono obbligati a vincerla...le grandi favorite restano sempre le stesse...Barca, Real e Bayern favorito...poi c'è la Juve e Borussia


----------



## Sesfips (21 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ogni anno sono obbligati a vincerla...le grandi favorite restano sempre le stesse...Barca, Real e Bayern favorito...poi c'è la Juve e Borussia



Si ma quest'anno in particolare. 
Dopo aver speso millemila milioni di euro in acquisti quest'anno non possono assolutamente fallire, minimo la finale devono raggiungere.
Per non parlare poi del fatto che hanno una squadra che dire fenomenale, è dire poco. (e un allenatore bravissimo aggiungerei)


----------



## juventino (21 Agosto 2013)

Che vergogna. 109 milioni per Bale sono oltre il ridicolo.


----------



## juventino (21 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Real, in questo modo, avrebbe fatto quattro dei cinque acquisti più costosi di sempre.



Che squadra ridicola. Se le banche da 20 anni a questa parte non gli facessero un credito assurdo non vincerebbero la Champions dagli anni 60. La squadra straniera che forse detesto più di tutte.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che squadra ridicola. Se le banche da 20 anni a questa parte non gli facessero un credito assurdo non vincerebbero la Champions dagli anni 60. La squadra straniera che forse detesto più di tutte.



Vogliamo parlare del fatto che non paghino le tasse, così come il Barcellona?
Dipendesse da me le manderei in serie B spagnola, ma non succederà nulla.
Fosse uscita una notizia del genere per 2 squadre italiane apriti cielo.


----------



## juventino (21 Agosto 2013)

Ma poi il bello è che Bale tecnicamente manco gli serviva. Lo hanno preso giusto per fare L' acquisto più costoso.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Agosto 2013)

Sarei molto interessato a leggere l'opinione di [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che squadra ridicola. Se le banche da 20 anni a questa parte non gli facessero un credito assurdo non vincerebbero la Champions dagli anni 60. La squadra straniera che forse detesto più di tutte.


Soldi come se piovesse e non fanno una finale di Champions da 10 anni


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sarei molto interessato a leggere l'opinione di [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]



Riguardo quale aspetto specifico ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Riguardo quale aspetto specifico ?


Sulle opulente elargizioni bancarie in favore del Real Madrid


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sulle opulente elargizioni bancarie in favore del Real Madrid



Non entro troppo nello specifico perché onestamente della normativa fiscale spagnola per i club di calcio mi interesso relativamente, mi basta la nostra.
Ciononostante, finché fatturano quel che fatturano e spendono di meno, per me possono fare quel che vogliono. L'uefa non può mica chiudere i canali bancari terzi (che comunque rivorranno indietro i soldi, non credo glieli regalino) o imporre una fiscalità tutta sua.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Agosto 2013)

Quindi stai ammettendo che il fpf per è come strutturato è una porcheria?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Si ma quest'anno in particolare.
> Dopo aver speso millemila milioni di euro in acquisti quest'anno non possono assolutamente fallire, minimo la finale devono raggiungere.
> Per non parlare poi del fatto che hanno una squadra che dire fenomenale, è dire poco. (e un allenatore bravissimo aggiungerei)



per me è uguale...nel 2003 erano i più forti e hanno perso contro la Juve in Semifinale (dopo aver vinto l'andata a Madrid), nel 2009-2010 avevano speso 200 milioni e sono usciti agli ottavi...poi 3 anni di Mourinho e sono usciti sempre alle semifinali


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che squadra ridicola. Se le banche da 20 anni a questa parte non gli facessero un credito assurdo non vincerebbero la Champions dagli anni 60. La squadra straniera che forse detesto più di tutte.



la cosa che odio è che Ronaldo e Kakà li abbiamo pagati noi...cmq finchè fatturano più di 500 milioni all'anno possiamo lamentarci poco...le Banche spagnole restano cmq una cosa vergognosa
la cosa più triste è che i stadi mi sembrano sempre pieni a Madrid e a Barcellona...confermate?


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Nessuno c'ha creduto quand'era mezzo rotto ed in vendita, manco loro ci credevano. Rispetto ad allora lo vendono ad oltre 10 volte tanto. Il caso a volte.....


----------



## esjie (21 Agosto 2013)

Ma son pazzi??? Per Bale eh ragazzi...cioè stiamo parlando di Bale, mica di Messi. Scusate ma cos'ha dimostrato Bale? Ok non seguo la premier e ultimamente poco anche il calcio in generale, ma ditemi cos'ha dimostrato? Ok, è bravo, forte, veloce ma è l'uomo che cambia le carte in tavola? Per caso il Tottenham ha vinto gli ultimi 3 campionati grazie ai gol di Bale? Ha fatto 50 gol in un anno? Sta trascinando il Galles ai mondiali?


----------



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2013)

109 milioni lo trovo leggermente esagerato


----------



## Brontolo (21 Agosto 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ma son pazzi??? Per Bale eh ragazzi...cioè stiamo parlando di Bale, mica di Messi. Scusate ma cos'ha dimostrato Bale? Ok non seguo la premier e ultimamente poco anche il calcio in generale, ma ditemi cos'ha dimostrato? Ok, è bravo, forte, veloce ma è l'uomo che cambia le carte in tavola? Per caso il Tottenham ha vinto gli ultimi 3 campionati grazie ai gol di Bale? Ha fatto 50 gol in un anno? Sta trascinando il Galles ai mondiali?



vabbè dai...manco messi è in grado di portare il galles ai mondiali...a quelli di rugby sì, a quelli di calcio, no.


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Agosto 2013)

abbiamo fatto bene a non scambiarlo con janculowsky



era rotto e non ci serviva :frusta


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Agosto 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> abbiamo fatto bene a non scambiarlo con janculowsky
> 
> 
> 
> era rotto e non ci serviva :frusta



Perché avremmo dovuto spendere dei soldi per una riserva?


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2013)

Ma è ufficiale?


----------



## S.1899 (21 Agosto 2013)

Hahaha se è ufficiale ... Florentino Perez è il più grande pollo del calcio.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2013)

*Coentrao non rientra più nella trattativa, è saltato. Il Real Madrid ha accettato di pagare tutti i 109 milioni di euro in 4 anni.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2013)

Pazzi


----------



## juventino (21 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non entro troppo nello specifico perché onestamente della normativa fiscale spagnola per i club di calcio mi interesso relativamente, mi basta la nostra.
> Ciononostante, finché fatturano quel che fatturano e spendono di meno, per me possono fare quel che vogliono. L'uefa non può mica chiudere i canali bancari terzi (che comunque rivorranno indietro i soldi, non credo glieli regalino) o imporre una fiscalità tutta sua.



Mi sta bene il discorso sul fatturato, ma a nessuna altra squadra le banche concedono crediti così mostruosi dai. C'è sicuramente qualcosa di strano.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2013)

109 milioni.... una cinquantina son buttati secondo me


----------



## S.1899 (21 Agosto 2013)

Con 109mln + Coentrao + un Galliani generoso, il Real avrebbe quasi potuto comprare una gamba di Sulley Muntari


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi sta bene il discorso sul fatturato, ma a nessuna altra squadra le banche concedono crediti così mostruosi dai. C'è sicuramente qualcosa di strano.



Beh e' la squadra col fatturato più alto del mondo e col brand più importante, ci sta che le banche sgancino. Se il real non le ripaga, loro si pigliano il real, mica il pizzighettone.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Agosto 2013)

Anche se non credo, se dovesse floppare ...


----------



## Sesfips (21 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me è uguale...nel 2003 erano i più forti e hanno perso contro la Juve in Semifinale (dopo aver vinto l'andata a Madrid), nel 2009-2010 avevano speso 200 milioni e sono usciti agli ottavi...poi 3 anni di Mourinho e sono usciti sempre alle semifinali



E' vero. Resta il fatto, però, che quest'anno avranno in rosa il primo e il secondo acquisto più costoso della storia, un fatto mai successo. Per me, visto gli elementi che hanno in squadra, devono riuscire a fare il triplete.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> E' vero. Resta il fatto, però, che quest'anno avranno in rosa il primo e il secondo acquisto più costoso della storia, un fatto mai successo. Per me, visto gli elementi che hanno in squadra, devono riuscire a fare il triplete.


Il Bayern resta superiore...on Campionato continuo a vedere meglio il Barca...certo l'obiettivo è Champions e. Campionato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Agosto 2013)

204,5 miliardi di lire


----------



## Sesfips (21 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il Bayern resta superiore...on Campionato continuo a vedere meglio il Barca...certo l'obiettivo è Champions e. Campionato



L'unica "scusante" può essere l'allenatore nuovo. Anche se io ce lo vedo molto bene Ancelotti al Real.


----------



## Tobi (21 Agosto 2013)

30 milioni all'anno da versare al tottenham per 4 anni.. vista cosi sembra piu equa come trattativa. 109 milioni sono tantissimi.. ma un conto è versarsi tutti in una volta in un momento di crisi.. un conto dilazionatamente


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Agosto 2013)

Vergognoso e disgustoso


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2013)

Tutti quei soldi peseranno come un macigno sulle spalle del giocatore.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Coentrao non rientra più nella trattativa, è saltato. Il Real Madrid ha accettato di pagare tutti i 109 milioni di euro in 4 anni.*



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> L'unica "scusante" può essere l'allenatore nuovo. Anche se io ce lo vedo molto bene Ancelotti al Real.



anch'io...è l'Allenatore giusto per il Real...molto meglio di Mourinho...quest'anno devono vincere o la Champions o il Campionato


----------



## Sesfips (21 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anch'io...è l'Allenatore giusto per il Real...molto meglio di Mourinho...quest'anno devono vincere o la Champions o il Campionato



Beh, con la squadra che si ritrova, se dovesse vincere solo il campionato, non dico sarebbe un stagione fallimentare, ma poco ci mancherebbe. IMHO, anche se è al suo primo anno, dovrebbe riuscire a vincere sia coppa sia campionato, visto che già ci è riuscito col Chelsea, può farlo tranquillamente a Madrid.
E comunque concordo sul fatto che per Mourinho la piazza di Madrid non era l'ideale, poichè lì ciò che conta non è l'allenatore in se ma il club stesso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Beh, con la squadra che si ritrova, se dovesse vincere solo il campionato, non dico sarebbe un stagione fallimentare, ma poco ci mancherebbe. IMHO, anche se è al suo primo anno, dovrebbe riuscire a vincere sia coppa sia campionato, visto che già ci è riuscito col Chelsea, può farlo tranquillamente a Madrid.
> E comunque concordo sul fatto che per Mourinho la piazza di Madrid non era l'ideale, poichè lì ciò che conta non è l'allenatore in se ma il club stesso.



per me contano solo Champions e Campionato...Coppa Nazionale e Supercoppa per le Big Europee contano pochissimo...il discorso è diverso per Roma, Lazio ecc.ecc.
cmq concordo su Mourinho...mi viene in mente una frase (mi sembra di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]) che diceva che Mourinho è adatto a squadre con Presidenti Ricchi, ma non abituati a vincere come Chelsea e Inter dove l'Allenatore conta tantissimo, mentre in squadre come Real dove il Club è al centro non è adatto


----------



## Sesfips (21 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me contano solo Champions e Campionato...Coppa Nazionale e Supercoppa per le Big Europee contano pochissimo...il discorso è diverso per Roma, Lazio ecc.ecc.
> cmq concordo su Mourinho...mi viene in mente una frase (mi sembra di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]) che diceva che Mourinho è adatto a squadre con Presidenti Ricchi, ma non abituati a vincere come Chelsea e Inter dove l'Allenatore conta tantissimo, mentre in squadre come Real dove il Club è al centro non è adatto



Mourinho è uno che attira su di sè tutta l'attenzione, così facendo la squadra ha meno pressioni.
Semplicemente a Madrid l'ambiente non lo ha mai accettato veramente e mettere fuori Casilias non ha aiutato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Mourinho è uno che attira su di sè tutta l'attenzione, così facendo la squadra ha meno pressioni.
> Semplicemente a Madrid l'ambiente non lo ha mai accettato veramente e mettere fuori Casilias non ha aiutato.



non è neanche malvagia come mossa...però non era adatto a Madrid e ha fallito (e gli sta bene xD)
cmq Bale adesso per non essere criticato deve fare come minimo 30-40 gol a stagione e trascinare (insieme a Ronaldo) il Real in Campionato e in Champions...deve vincereda protagonista almeno 3 Campionati e vincere 1-2 Champions


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Mourinho è uno che attira su di sè tutta l'attenzione, così facendo la squadra ha meno pressioni.
> Semplicemente a Madrid l'ambiente non lo ha mai accettato veramente e mettere fuori Casilias non ha aiutato.



non è neanche malvagia come mossa...però non era adatto a Madrid e ha fallito (e gli sta bene xD)
cmq Bale adesso per non essere criticato deve fare come minimo 30-40 gol a stagione e trascinare (insieme a Ronaldo) il Real in Campionato e in Champions...deve vincereda protagonista almeno 3 Campionati e vincere 1-2 Champions


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me contano solo Champions e Campionato...Coppa Nazionale e Supercoppa per le Big Europee contano pochissimo...il discorso è diverso per Roma, Lazio ecc.ecc.
> cmq concordo su Mourinho...mi viene in mente una frase (mi sembra di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]) che diceva che Mourinho è adatto a squadre con Presidenti Ricchi, ma non abituati a vincere come Chelsea e Inter dove l'Allenatore conta tantissimo, mentre in squadre come Real dove il Club è al centro non è adatto


Può essere che l'abbia detta però in genere non è uno dei miei primi pensieri su Mourinho


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Agosto 2013)

Pazzesco questo trasferimento...Bale è un MOSTRO,un talento assurdo,è il giocatore che più mi piace veder giocare,mi piace pure di più di Ronaldo e Messi ma sono veramente troppi,troppi soldi..
Son sicuro anche che col passare del tempo diventerà pure più forte di CR7 (è solo una mia idea,quindi non fatene un dramma) ma per me son veramente troppi soldi...Con quei cash ti compravi Thiago Silva,De Sciglio,Lamela,Pogba etc. etc.
Pazzesco.



esjie ha scritto:


> Ma son pazzi??? Per Bale eh ragazzi...cioè stiamo parlando di Bale, mica di Messi. Scusate ma cos'ha dimostrato Bale? Ok non seguo la premier e ultimamente poco anche il calcio in generale, ma ditemi cos'ha dimostrato? Ok, è bravo, forte, veloce ma è l'uomo che cambia le carte in tavola? Per caso il Tottenham ha vinto gli ultimi 3 campionati grazie ai gol di Bale? Ha fatto 50 gol in un anno? Sta trascinando il Galles ai mondiali?



Ti rispondo io che mi guardavo le partite del Tottenham solo perchè c'era Bale.
Bale ha dimostrato di essere uno dei talenti più grandi del calcio degli ultimi anni.Paragonabile a Ronaldo e a Messi (che resta sempre il migliore)
Si! cambia le carte in tavola eccome se le cambia.Se gli Spurs nella stagione 2011/2012 sono entrati in Champions lo devono grazie a lui.Hai mai visto giocare il Tottenham con e senza Bale??L'hai mai notata la differenza??La scorsa stagione in Europa League gli Spurs hanno battuto l'Inter (ok era una squadra ridicola,sono il primo a dirlo) all'andata con facilità,grazie a Bale.Al ritorno a San Siro Bale era infortunato e l'Inter (si proprio la stessa ridicola Inter) ha fatto 4 pere al Tottenham e per un pelo di Fi.a non passava al posto degli Spurs.
Vuoi che non faccia la differenza?Non è Maradona,questo è chiaro,ma è un mostro..Ha da sempre giocato in un Club ridicolo per le sue potenzialità e se il Tottenham ha fatto dei campionati decenti lo deve a Bale,non di certo al buon Adebayor di turno.
Manco Maradona sarebbe stato in grado di trascinare il Galles ai mondiali.

Detto questo per me non vale 109 milioni,ma 60 si.


P.S: La spesa è folle anche pensando al fatto che Bale è un tipo tranquillo,il classico bravo ragazzo insomma..Non è un uomo da gossip,non è un uomo da grandi contratti,non è uno che sfila per Armani (come Ronaldo per esempio) non è un grande uomo immagine,il Real non potrà nemmeno avere molte entrate sfruttando l'immagine di Bale...Cosa che invece era già avvenuta con Cristiano Ronaldo,perché diciamolo chiaro una persona che non è molto esperta di calcio non sa manco chi sia Gareth Bale!!Lo sappiamo noi perché siamo appassionati,ma la gente non appassionata conosce e conosceva al tempo del suo trasferimento al Real Madrid, Cristiano Ronaldo (ovviamente anche Messi e pochi altri,come Beckham)


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2013)

prezzo asurdo... sperando che non alzi ulteriormente i prezzi dei giocatori


----------



## Ale (22 Agosto 2013)

Secondo voi il tottenam continuera a fare la spesa in italia dopo l'acquisto di lamela? ricordiamoci che c'e' baldini al timone del tottenam.


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2013)

Prezzo assurdo sì ma giocatore, per me, fantastico. Qualche anno fa non lo prendemmo perché chiedevano 20 milioni.....in teoria oggi ne avremmo guadagnati 80.......


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Prezzo assurdo sì ma giocatore, per me, fantastico. Qualche anno fa non lo prendemmo perché chiedevano 20 milioni.....in teoria oggi ne avremmo guadagnati 80.......



il problema e stato che galliani non ha voluto privarsi di jankulovsky


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2013)

Nello store ufficiale del Real è già in vendita la maglietta, per lui numero 11.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Le maglie di quest'anno sono belle, appena la trovo la prenderò


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta la gazzetta dello sport *Gareth Bale si trova in Spagna,*lunedi dovrebbe esserci l'annuncio ufficiale.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> il problema e stato che galliani non ha voluto privarsi di jankulovsky



Jankulovski ha vinto una Champions, Bale no


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Agosto 2013)

I discorsi sul denaro etc etc sono demagogici,ma qui è davvero TROPPO,anche in considerazione del fatto che le banche che fanno i prestiti alla mafia blanca sono commissariate dalla UE


----------



## juventino (25 Agosto 2013)

Assurdo che il giocatore più pagato della storia sia Gareth Bale. Assurdo.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2013)

Noi con quei soldi rifaremmo completamente la squadra. Pazzesco.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2013)

Ma adesso chi giocherà a sinistra? Lui o CR7?


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio manca solo l'ufficialità per il trasferimento di Gareth Bale al Real Madrid per circa 75 milioni di sterline (87 milioni di euro).Quindi,contrariamente alle aspettative,questo affare non batterà il record di trasferimento più costoso nella storia del calcio,stabilito sempre dal Real quando nel 2009 acquistò Cristiano Ronaldo per 80 milioni di pounds (93 milioni di euro).*


----------



## juventino (28 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio manca solo l'ufficialità per il trasferimento di Gareth Bale al Real Madrid per circa 75 milioni di sterline (87 milioni di euro).Quindi,contrariamente alle aspettative,questo affare non batterà il record di trasferimento più costoso nella storia del calcio,stabilito sempre dal Real quando nel 2009 acquistò Cristiano Ronaldo per 80 milioni di pounds (93 milioni di euro).*



Resta comunque una cifra spropositata. Bale vale massimo 50 milioni imho.


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma adesso chi giocherà a sinistra? Lui o CR7?



Bella domanda,visto che Bale non ce lo vedo a dx alla Cerci (Robben era scontato )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma adesso chi giocherà a sinistra? Lui o CR7?


Bale con Ronaldo avanzato.


----------



## Sesfips (28 Agosto 2013)

Bale, Benzema, C. Ronaldo? Mamma mia, illegali è poco, roba che manco a FIFA puoi fare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldi si sarà lamentato vuole essere lui il top one


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Resta comunque una cifra spropositata. Bale vale massimo 50 milioni imho.



40, 60, 80 che sia Bale è un fenomeno dotato di un talento assurdo e, imho, ha ancora grandi margini di miglioramento. Secondo me però non è andato nell'ambiente giusto, doveva sì andare in un top-team ma l'avrei visto meglio in una squadra con meno "fenomeni", in una squadra più "normale", tipo il ManUtd


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Agosto 2013)

per me bale non può valere più di 70-75 milioni...oltre è obiettivamente una follia


----------



## Miro (28 Agosto 2013)

Se il Kakà del 2009 è valso 67 milioni non vedo perchè il Bale di adesso non ne valga almeno 80.


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2013)

spero in un grandissimo flop... non dico per il giocatore che mi piace molto ma per la squadra... il problema e che odio anche i catalani


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Agosto 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se il Kakà del 2009 è valso 67 milioni non vedo perchè il Bale di adesso non ne valga almeno 80.



kakà aveva vinto il pallone d'oro e una champions quasi da solo col milan giocando 5-6 anni come un top player,bale viene dal tottneham,con tutto il rispetto una squadra spuntata negli ultimi 2-3 anni e comunque si è consacrato solo nell'ultimo anno dopo vari problemi fisici. Senza contare molte prestazioni "opache" che ha fatto anche nell'ultimo anno


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

*Villas Boas:" Bale-Real Madrid? la vicenda si chiuderà molto presto*,sarà l'acquisto piu costoso della storia del calciomercato, il giocatore sognava il Real Madrid e gli auguriamo il meglio".


----------



## Miro (28 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> kakà aveva vinto il pallone d'oro e una champions quasi da solo col milan giocando 5-6 anni come un top player,bale viene dal tottneham,con tutto il rispetto una squadra spuntata negli ultimi 2-3 anni e comunque si è consacrato solo nell'ultimo anno dopo vari problemi fisici. Senza contare molte prestazioni "opache" che ha fatto anche nell'ultimo anno



Per l'appunto, il Tottenham è spuntato come dici tu nel momento esatto in cui Bale è esploso; sono 3 stagioni abbondanti che il gallese gioca ad alti livelli ed è quasi esclusivamente grazie a lui che il Tottenham ogni anno lotta fino alla fine per zona Champions; oltretutto Bale arriva al Real Madrid ad una età più giovane di Kakà ed ha ancora grandi margini di miglioramento, mentre il Kakà del 2009 (quindi a 27 anni, ossia quello che dovrebbe essere il momento migliore della propria carriera) era pesantemente afflitto dalla pubalgia ed in fase discendente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Nel frattempo in Inghilterra dicono che manca ancora l'ufficialità perchè il Tottenham vorrebbe evitare di ritrovarsi Di Maria tra le fila dell'Arsenal nel derby di North London che si giocherà domenica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo As gli avvocati di Bale sono a Madrid, firma imminente?*


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Sta giocando così il Real:

Modric Khedira
Di Maria Isco Ronaldo
Benzinaio.


Con Bale al posto di Di Maria, se Ancelotti non raggiungesse la finale di CL sarebbe un COMPLETO fallimento.


----------



## Graxx (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sta giocando così il Real:
> 
> Modric Khedira
> Di Maria Isco Ronaldo
> ...



in difesa cmq hanno arbeloa pepe\varane s.ramos marcelo con il portiere che per essere preferito a casillas qualcosa significa...uno squadrone insomma...beati loro...


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Varane


----------



## Heaven (1 Settembre 2013)

Se il Real non vince quest'anno la champions.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

*È finalmente arrivata l'ufficialità,come confermato sia dal Real Madrid che dal Tottenham.*


----------



## Sesfips (1 Settembre 2013)

A quanto si sa?


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> A quanto si sa?



Non ancora,sui siti delle squadre non lo dicono.


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

Marca dice 99


----------



## Tobi (2 Settembre 2013)

91 milioni di euro. Alla.fine acquisto finanziato dalle cessioni di Higuain e Ozil pagari rispettivamente 37 e 50.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)




----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2013)

spende poco il real, godon poco i suoi tifosi ad ogni sessione di mercato


----------



## tequilad (2 Settembre 2013)

Hanno anche venduto parecchio


----------

